# JW Montgomery on Theology and Legal Evidence



## BobVigneault (May 16, 2007)

Don't miss this jewel. Last weeks Whitehorse Inn program included a bonus audio of John Warwick Montgomery. The program itself discussed the authenticity of the NT documents and the historicity of Jesus. The address by Dr. Montgomery dealt with the important manner in which legal methodology aids theological assertions. Great stuff even for those brand new to apologetics.

http://www.oneplace.com/ministries/the_white_horse_inn/


----------

